
Wikipedia:There is a deadline - vinchuco
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:There_is_a_deadline
======
sentenza
Yea. The first 500 years of history of my region in Germany were lost on
September 11th 1944 when the archives of Darmstadt were consumed by a
firestorm.

